

Slicehost introduce intermediate-sized slices, increase bandwidth - transmit101
http://www.slicehost.com/2010/02/17/new-slice-sizes-price-changes-and-bandwidth-increases

======
JshWright
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1132138>

